# HijackThis helpers take note please concerning HijackThis (file missing) entries



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks to CalamityJane for permission to reproduce this text here. Note that this applies for the entries flagged as (no file) as well. 

You will see (file missing) in some of the lines in different sections. You can only rely on that to be true in the sections for BHOs and Toolbars (02s & 03s)

When you see (file missing) in other sections, it may really NOT be missing. You will see it in the 09's and the 023s especially. The only time you should fix the (file missing) in those sections is IF AND ONLY IF you see a *bad* file there. Be aware that "fixing" doesn't remove the malware either. It's important to have them manually delete the file as well (plus any other recommended removal methods)

Except for the 02 & 03 Sections, good items listed in other sections with (file missing) should be left alone. Most often they ARE there but HJT doesn't see the file.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Adding to this

BE VERY VERY careful with any O10 entry and DO NOT automatically fix or sugest using LSPfix on entries like 
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'avsda.dll' missing

check carefuly the dll name and make sure it's a malware one and not a legit entry like the one here

The missing is becase the winsock catalog doesn't read it properly but it is always there


----------

